# wpa_supplicant / wlan just not working.

## zeroth

wpa_supplicant / wlan just not working.

```

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Unknown error 132

Failed to initialize driver interface

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

 * Failed to start wpa_supplicant                                                                             [ !! ]

 * ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Scanning for access points

 *      does not support scanning

 *   You either need to set a preferred_aps list in /etc/conf.d/wireless

 *      preferred_aps="SSID1 SSID2"

 *      and set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred"

 *      or set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

 *   or hardcode the  SSID to "any" and let the driver find an Access Point

 *      ssid_wlan0="any"

 *   or configure defaulting to Ad-Hoc when Managed fails

 *      adhoc_ssid_wlan0="WLAN"

 *   or hardcode the SSID against the interface (not recommended)

 *      ssid_wlan0="SSID"

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

helios conf.d # cat net

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi"

dns_servers_eth0="192.168.0.1"

dns_servers_wlan0="192.168.0.1"

dns_domain_lo="zeroth"

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.144 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

config_wlan0=( "192.168.0.145 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )

helios conf.d # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

# Simple case: WPA-PSK, PSK as an ASCII passphrase, allow all valid ciphers

network={

  ssid="[edited]"

  psk="[edited]"

  proto=WPA2

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP

  priority=5

}

helios conf.d # equery list *wireless*

 * Searching for *wireless* ...

[IP-] [  ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-29:0

helios conf.d # equery list iw*

 * Searching for iw* ...

[IP-] [  ] net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode-8.24.2.12:1

helios conf.d # lspci | grep -i wire

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless WiFi Link 5100

07:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

helios conf.d # grep INTEL /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -vi "not set"

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

helios conf.d # grep WIRE /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -vi "not set"

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

```

----------

## Ant P.

Do you have net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode installed?

----------

## d2_racing

```

Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Unknown error 132 

```

Are you sure that your wifi switch is enabled ?

----------

## zeroth

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Unknown error 132 
> ...

 

yes.

 *Ant_P wrote:*   

> Do you have net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode installed?

 

yes, as I showed you in the first post.

----------

## Ant P.

Oh sorry, I didn't notice that part.

Have you tried changing the wpa_supplicant driver to wext yet?

----------

## zeroth

my wireless worked with wpa_supplicant before I reinstalled gentoo from scratch (due to some borked stuff that was giving me many headaches). I've never used wext. I know wpa_supplicant works on this system when configured properly, there's just got to be something I'm missing...

assuming of course wext is a wpa_supplicant alternative. I have no idea what that is...

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *zeroth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> assuming of course wext is a wpa_supplicant alternative. I have no idea what that is...

 

wpa_supplicant uses drivers. wext is one of them ( and the one you probably should use). Here is how I set it 

 *Quote:*   

> $ grep wpa /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
> ...

 

----------

## zeroth

I was using madwifi, I'll try that

edit:

same deal.

and it's strange, check this out. this happens after every reboot.

```

helios caibbor # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has already been started

helios caibbor # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Scanning for access points

 *      does not support scanning

 *   You either need to set a preferred_aps list in /etc/conf.d/wireless

 *      preferred_aps="SSID1 SSID2"

 *      and set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferred"

 *      or set associate_order_wlan0="forcepreferredonly"

 *   or hardcode the  SSID to "any" and let the driver find an Access Point

 *      ssid_wlan0="any"

 *   or configure defaulting to Ad-Hoc when Managed fails

 *      adhoc_ssid_wlan0="WLAN"

 *   or hardcode the SSID against the interface (not recommended)

 *      ssid_wlan0="SSID"

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

helios caibbor # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant restart

 * Stopping WPA Supplicant Daemon ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Unknown error 132

Failed to initialize driver interface

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

 * Failed to start wpa_supplicant                                                    [ !! ]

 * ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start

helios caibbor # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant stop   

 * WARNING: wpa_supplicant is already stopped

helios caibbor # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Unknown error 132

Failed to initialize driver interface

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

 * Failed to start wpa_supplicant                                                    [ !! ]

 * ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start

helios caibbor # rc-update show | grep net

                local |                  default nonetwork            

             net.eth0 |                  default                      

               net.lo |                                    boot       

             netmount |                  default      

```

net.wlan0 nor wpa_supplicant are set to start up at all, but they are after a reboot!

still neither work, and when I attempt to restart either, they both fail. ...Last edited by zeroth on Mon Mar 22, 2010 9:10 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## zeroth

I remember now that I had a similar issue a while back, but emerging the iwl5000 thing fixed that A-Okay. not this time.

that thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6162949.html#6162949

----------

## zeroth

eh

----------

## d2_racing

And now ?

----------

## zeroth

same old mess. neither madwifi or wext produce any difference. wifi switch is definitely on, and I've definitely got the wl5000 thing installed.

it should work... but it doesn't.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

# iwlist wlan0 scan

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## zeroth

```

helios caibbor # iwlist wlan0 scan 

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:13:10:2C:A2:C7

                    Channel:4

                    Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-38 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"helix"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000349d257bed

                    Extra: Last beacon: 16ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000568656C6978

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030104

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0106

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0106

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020000

          Cell 02 - Address: 94:44:52:2F:DC:1D

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=52/70  Signal level=-58 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"Belkin_G_Wireless_2FDC1D"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000001e53503f4b

                    Extra: Last beacon: 720ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 001842656C6B696E5F475F576972656C6573735F324644433144

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0106

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0106

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0050000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000007A4000023A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DDA00050F204104A00011010440001011041000100103B00010310470010000000000000000110009444522FDC1D1021001242656C6B696E20436F72706F726174696F6E1023000C463544373233342D3420763510240007352E30302E31321042000E31323934373732333431383834351054000800060050F20400011011001B42656C6B696E20576972656C65737320526F757465722857464129100800020084

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:1C:10:39:24:C9

                    Channel:9

                    Frequency:2.452 GHz (Channel 9)

                    Quality=26/70  Signal level=-84 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Purkinje"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000001b3a8832c0

                    Extra: Last beacon: 696ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00085075726B696E6A65

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030109

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F4010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A1E181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C331E181AFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D16090F0300000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C34090F0300000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:1C:DF:0F:83:D4

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=40/70  Signal level=-70 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Dynex"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000013198436183

                    Extra: Last beacon: 488ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000544796E6578

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD960050F204104A0001101044000102103B00010210470010E7FE1B918CD5031098DD001CDF0F83D41021000544796E65781023000F44582D5745475254522D763130303010240007575053303030311042000E32303734344458455230343537301054000800060050F20400011011002044582D5745475254520000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000100800020084

                    IE: Unknown: DD09001018020013000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:1C:DF:C1:78:E9

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=33/70  Signal level=-77 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"SaraN_Network"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000030606feb181

                    Extra: Last beacon: 236ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000D536172614E5F4E6574776F726B

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C183048

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32041224606C

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                       Preauthentication Supported

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010008FF7F

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00037F0301000000001CDFC178E9021CDFC178E964002C010808

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:90:4C:7E:00:10

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=26/70  Signal level=-84 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"deNETGEAR"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000bd9a22822a

                    Extra: Last beacon: 484ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000964654E455447454152

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 07 - Address: 00:18:F8:D6:04:A1

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=25/70  Signal level=-85 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"JLnet"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000011b3946782

                    Extra: Last beacon: 488ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00054A4C6E6574

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020014

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 08 - Address: 00:1C:DF:02:45:9E

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=26/70  Signal level=-84 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"DiddleEggFive"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000003e2d7942e77

                    Extra: Last beacon: 480ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000D446964646C6545676746697665

                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4301000000

          Cell 09 - Address: 00:1C:10:14:77:58

                    Channel:10

                    Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)

                    Quality=26/70  Signal level=-84 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Ambs Network by Geeksquad"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000003915fa218a

                    Extra: Last beacon: 476ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0019416D6273204E6574776F726B206279204765656B7371756164

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010A

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F4000000

          Cell 10 - Address: 00:24:B2:76:A5:28

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=25/70  Signal level=-85 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"velveeta"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000083aa8ec17e

                    Extra: Last beacon: 1124ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000876656C7665657461

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 11 - Address: 00:02:6F:5D:28:D0

                    Channel:4

                    Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)

                    Quality=33/70  Signal level=-77 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Air Fahey 1"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000000170d90148

                    Extra: Last beacon: 892ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000B4169722046616865792031

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030104

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060

                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AEE1117FF000000010000000000000000000000000C0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3D1604050000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101

                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4307000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C33EE1117FF000000010000000000000000000000000C0000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3404050000000000000000000000000000000000000000

                    IE: Unknown: DDB80050F204104A0001101044000102103B000103104700102880288028801880A88000026F5D28D01021001B526F736577696C6C20546563686E6F6C6F676965732C20496E632E1023001B526F736577696C6C20576972656C65737320415020526F757465721024000C524E582D456173794E3430301042000A303530393030383131201054000800060050F20400011011001A526F736577696C6C203830322E31316E20415020526F75746572100800020008103C000101

          Cell 12 - Address: 00:22:75:C9:06:6B

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=26/70  Signal level=-84 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"FamiLi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000138ff14d303

                    Extra: Last beacon: 864ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000646616D694C69

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C183048

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32041224606C

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                       Preauthentication Supported

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000041435E0061211A01

                    IE: Unknown: DD0E0050F204104A0001101044000102

          Cell 13 - Address: 00:26:F2:6C:AE:B0

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=28/70  Signal level=-82 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Danielle-PC-Wireless"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000058c573a183

                    Extra: Last beacon: 60ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 001444616E69656C6C652D50432D576972656C657373

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

helios caibbor # dmesg | tail 

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:10:2c:a2:c7 (try 1)

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:10:2c:a2:c7 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=3)

wlan0: associated

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

ip_tables: DNAT target: only valid in nat table, not filter

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 15000 nsec

CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 22500 nsec

helios caibbor # 

```

----------

## d2_racing

On which network you want to connect ?

----------

## zeroth

helix.

----------

## hulmeman

I've just done a full update, and wpa_supplicant refuses to work. It updated wpa_supplicant from 0.6.10 to 0.7.1.  I was getting the error:

```
wpa_cli could not connect to wpa_supplicant!
```

```
 # tail --lines=3000 /var/log/messages | grep wpa

Mar 25 11:05:43 XXXX kernel: [ 1748.088524] wpa_supplicant[4866] general protection ip:7fd4d45378b9 sp:7fffe5689470 error:0 in libc-2.11.so[7fd4d44bf000+152000]
```

I downgraded to 0.6.10 and it works again!

----------

## d2_racing

@hulmeman, is there any bugzilla about that ?

----------

## zeroth

new stuff for yall.

I know I have wpa_supplicant configured properly for my wireless network.... 

with net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.1:0

```

helios conf.d # cat net | grep wpa 

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant restart

 * Stopping WPA Supplicant Daemon ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...                                                                           [ ok ]

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart     

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

```

helios conf.d # cat net | grep wpa 

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi"

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Stopping WPA Supplicant Daemon ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...                                                                           [ ok ]

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Unsupported driver 'madwifi'.

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

helios conf.d # 

```

with net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.10:0

```

helios conf.d # cat /etc/conf.d/net | grep wpa

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi"

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant stop

 * Stopping WPA Supplicant Daemon ...                                                                           [ ok ]

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start    

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Unsupported driver 'madwifi'.

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...                                                                           [ ok ]

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Unsupported driver 'madwifi'.

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

```

```

helios conf.d # cat /etc/conf.d/net | grep wpa

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

 * WARNING: wpa_supplicant has already been started

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Stopping WPA Supplicant Daemon ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...                                                                           [ ok ]

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/wlan0' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant stop   

 * Stopping WPA Supplicant Daemon ...                                                                           [ ok ]

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

helios conf.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing down interface wlan0

 *   Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

helios conf.d # 

```

----------

## dE_logics

A very stupid advice -- 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

Very unlikely to work.

----------

## d2_racing

Indeed, if he can scan his AP, then his interface is UP  :Razz: 

----------

## zeroth

I'm still open to advice ><

----------

## shigeo

here is the text i posted in another thread:

yo.

i just startet a new gentoo install on my new system.

i pretty much got the same problem as you. (unknown error 132).

with me, wireless works when i start the system. but after i lose connection i get the unknown error 132.

when you google around, a lot of users from other distros try to sell you their "solution" with rmmod ...; rfkill block all; modprobe ...; rfkill unblock all; or they start some ifconfig voodo.

my opinion is that this debian-bug-report ist the most conclusive: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=559040

it has to do with kernel 2.6.31, and the "software rfkill switch" or something.

the gentoo handbook says in section "Wireless Tools" something about  ' scan_mode_wlan0"ad-hoc" ' since some wifi cards don't support scanning in other modes. maybe one should also check the other options in "wireless tools"?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

regards, shigeo.

----------

## shigeo

update:

maybe this thread also gives a hint

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820535-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-unknown+error+132-start-25.html

(the message Posted: Wed Mar 31, 2010 10:00 pm)

basically, it says that you should recompile your kernel without an rfkill-switch.

----------

## shigeo

there's a bug report with this problem.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/277594

remerging openrc should do the trick.

----------

## RaraRasputin

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> A very stupid advice -- 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig wlan0 up
> ```
> ...

 

Sometimes the most easiest things work. I had installed a new kernel, and afterwards the "switch off wlan" button on my laptop worked for the first time to switch wlan off, but not to switch it back on again, and I received the "unknown error 132" as stated in the first post. Simply pulling wlan up with ifconfig worked.

So easy that I didn't even think about it. Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## lkraav

During my last two laptops I have experienced wlan not coming up for these reasons:

 * error -132 has meant that rfkill is blocking the device

 * i was indeed missing iwl-6000-ucode

 * i had wpa_supplicant compiled +gnutls -ssl, this is now the second time where using gnutls "just does not work (tm)", first experience with that was trying to use curl against microsoft IIS

thanks all for working on it here though, the microcode pointer helped.

----------

